# Haarmontage an der Pose



## Plieten_Fischer (15. Juni 2008)

Hallo!|wavey:
was haltet ihr davon, wenn man Pose und Haarmontage unter nen hut bringt?
ich hab mir dabei erhofft, große vorsichtige Karpfen zu kriegen, aber paar mal hab ich mich schon damit ans Wasser gesetzt und kein Karpfen gefangen, dafür aber ne kapitale Schleie von 54 cm. Es geht also doch. Zufall? Andere Angler bei uns fangen auch jetzt nur eher zufällig, selten nen karpfen. da weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll- weiter damit fischen oder diese Idee im angelkoffer verschließen?


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

Wieso solltest du damit eher vorsichtige Karpfen bekommen?
Beim Festblei zieht er solange ohne Wiederstand bis das Vorfach gestreckt ist und er das Blei zu spüren bekommt.Dann isses aber meist schon zu spät.
Bei ner Pose hat er halt die Pose als Wiederstand und du musst selber anschlagen.
Also ich sehe bei ner Posenmontage keinen  Vorteil.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

Warum sollte es nicht gehen? #c Die Karpfen werden den Köder am Haar auch ohne Festblei nehmen. Jedoch verfehlt das Haar dann teils auch seine Wirkung. Bei einer Festbleimontage schlürft der Karpfen den Köder am Haar zusammen mit dem Haken ein. Er erschreckt sich dann weil er den Haken spürt und flüchtet. Durch das Gewicht wird er dann gehakt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass du es zwar probieren könntest aber die Fänge werden nicht besser werden als mit Festblei. Vorsichtige Karpfen, fängt man auch mit der Festbleimontage.


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

@fantazia:
-vorsichtigere und v.a. GRÖßERE!, da sie doch den Haken spüren wenn Mais direkt am Haken ist, mit einfachen posenmontagen hab ich bisher nur kleinere karpfen gefangen


----------



## Karpfencrack (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

ist auch meine meinung


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

ich hab zu viel angst vor den dicken 100gr bleien|bigeyes ich angle nicht wie andere mit teuerem Gerät 100m weit vom Platz entfernt sondern 4-8 metervor mir, wenn da so n Blei reinknallt...


----------



## Flasher (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

@ Plieten_Fischer

Ich fische auch mit 100g Festblei 4 - 8 Meter vom Ufer weg. Kein Problem! Wo siehst du die Gefahr?


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Warum sollte es nicht gehen? #c Die Karpfen werden den Köder am Haar auch ohne Festblei nehmen. Jedoch verfehlt das Haar dann teils auch seine Wirkung. Bei einer Festbleimontage schlürft der Karpfen den Köder am Haar zusammen mit dem Haken ein. Er erschreckt sich dann weil er den Haken spürt und flüchtet. Durch das Gewicht wird er dann gehakt. Ich bin der Meinung, dass du es zwar probieren könntest aber die Fänge werden nicht besser werden als mit Festblei. Vorsichtige Karpfen, fängt man auch mit der Festbleimontage.


Glaube nicht das der Karpfen sich erschreckt weil er den Haken spürt.Zuerst schwimmt er normal weiter streckt das Vorfach und erst dann erschreckt er sich durch das Festblei was ihn den Haken in sein Maul treibt.


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

@flasher: Fische erschlagen^^
ich mag die einfach nicht. ich hab bisher nur zweimal n karpfen auf so eine Montage gefangen- beides war n satzer, und der war am Arsch gehakt!!


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> @fantazia:
> -vorsichtigere und v.a. GRÖßERE!, da sie doch den Haken spüren wenn Mais direkt am Haken ist, mit einfachen posenmontagen hab ich bisher nur kleinere karpfen gefangen


Glaube nicht das sie den Haken spüren wenn du den Mais draufgefädelt hast oder zb. nee Kartoffel.


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*



Flasher schrieb:


> @ Plieten_Fischer
> 
> Ich fische auch mit 100g Festblei 4 - 8 Meter vom Ufer weg. Kein Problem! Wo siehst du die Gefahr?


Fische auch mit 112 Gramm direkt vorm Schilf.Man wirft ja auch nicht alle 5 Minuten neu aus sondern meist nur wenn was gebissen hat.Und nach nem Drill ist eh erstmal für nee Zeit ruhe am Platz egal ob mit Pose oder Festbleimontage.


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (15. Juni 2008)

@fantazia:
also würdest du sagen -Festblei ran, Pose weg?


----------



## Flasher (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

@ plieten_fischer

So generell würde ich das nicht sagen. Wenn ich einen Karpfen fangen will (wegen Essen) dann setze ich mit Festblei und Bissanzeiger eine Stunde vor, bis eine Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang raus.
Will ich aber fischen, weil es einfach schön draußen ist, ich nicht unbedingt einen fangen möchte, sondern eher die Situation genießen, dann setze ich mich am Tag mit Stopsel raus. Ich finde das Fischen mit Stopsel sehr schön, weil man immer den Stopsel beobachten kann und es so toll wackelt wenn einer beißt 

Schöne Grüße,

Flasher

P.S.: Zur Zeit brauche ich welche zum Essen, deshalb mach ich Catch & Release ohne Release aber dafür mit Schlitz


----------



## Eichhoernchen (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

hier mal sehr interessantes unterwasservideo zum Thema "Wie der karpfen sich hakt...."
also ich kann da erkennen das dieser versucht den köder wieder auszuspucken und dann sich der haken im maul hakt
das er gegen das festblei schwimmt erkenn ich da kein einziges mal...

ich bin auch so ein Festblei-Skeptiker 
mag das auch net so mit den schweren bleien aber naja schaut euch das video mal an ist sehr interessant

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-Hx4hB7ZPHQ


----------



## fantazia (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*



Eichhoernchen schrieb:


> hier mal sehr interessantes unterwasservideo zum Thema "Wie der karpfen sich hakt...."
> also ich kann da erkennen das dieser versucht den köder wieder auszuspucken und dann sich der haken im maul hakt
> das er gegen das festblei schwimmt erkenn ich da kein einziges mal...
> 
> ...


Das der Karpfen sich beim ausblasen des Köders hakt ist wohl eher die Ausnahme.Und nen 100 Gramm Blei spürste im Drill garnicht.Dachte ich zuerst auch immer.

Und das Vid ist sicher aus nem Englishen "Karpfenpuff" wo jeder Karpfen schon zig mal anner angel war.In der Regel nimmt der Karpfen den Köder auf bewegt sich weiter bis das Vorfach gestreckt ist hakt sich dann durch dieses und erschreckt sich.


----------



## Eichhoernchen (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*



fantazia schrieb:


> Und nen 100 Gramm Blei spürste im Drill garnicht.Dachte ich zuerst auch immer.



mir macht eher die 100 g beim auswerfen sorgen ... aber das liegt wohl eher daran das ich noch nicht das richtige gerät für solche bleie hab mit besserem gerät bin ich dann villeicht anderer meinung


----------



## gringo92 (15. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

ich kann euch aus eigener erfahrung mit teilen das man karpfen mit pose+haarmontage fangen kann mach ich aber sehr selten


----------



## j4ni (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

Fischt du dann ein eher langes oder eher kurzes Haar, gringo? Ich hatte in dem Zusammenhang eigentlich an ein eher kurzes Haar oder ein D-Rig gedacht. Schlägst du dann jeden Zupfer an, oder wartest du auf "klare" Bisse?


----------



## Bastihahn (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

Wenn ich mit meinem Vater Karpfen angeln gehe, dann baller ich meine Angel mit schön Grundblei und Haarmontage ran, an das Haar habe ich eine Feeder getüdelt, die ich von einem Forellen-Teig-Haken abgemacht habe, darüber dann Vaters Spezialteig als Kugel und rein in den Teich..

Mein Vater angelt mit Pose und Haken mit Haar, feeder und Teig, und was soll ich sagen.. der fängt ganz genauso wie ich.. es gibt dort keine unterschiede. Er hat nichtmal ein richtiges Blei dran, sondern so einen sinkenden mini Spirolino, und wenn ich meine Bisse mit seinen vergleiche, dann sind seine viel heftiger..mein Bissanzeiger Krabbelt langsam hoch, und bei Ihm ist die Rolle am kreischen....obwohl kein nennenswertes Gewicht.


Eine kleine vorgeschichte hat dieses mit Haar angeln bei uns:
In unserem Vereinsteich sind quasi nur Karpfen drin, und wenn wir dort angeln gingen dann immer mit Mais oder Wurm, irgendwann jedoch ging darauf garnichts.. aus zufall kamen wir auf den Teig, haben den um den Haken getüdelt und immer fehlbisse.. nie haben wir die Jungs ranbekommen, ein Jahr zuvor habe ich mir mal ein Boilie-Set gekauft, immer ausprobiert doch nie was gefangen, und erst als ich sagte hey, ich nehme mal so einen Haken, hat es geklappt, dann war jeder Biss ein Treffer!
Es war vorher echt nichts zu machen, das eine Jahr haut einem bald die Angel ins Wasser weil die so gierig waren, das andere jahr musste man sofort anhauen, und dann als wenn sie dran lutschen und ausspucken..


----------



## julian123 (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

also kann man im großen und ganzen mit dem haar und der pose auf katpfen angeln?
das hat mich auch immer interessiert, weil man machmal den hartmais nciht auf den "normalen" haken bekommt.
und kann man auch mit boilie und pose erfolgreich fischen?

Julian


----------



## KaiAllround (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

Hi,

Habe mir das grade mal so durch den Kopf gehen lassen wie man aus beiden Montagen eine gute machen könnte...(vieleicht!!!Nur so ein gedanke) Man könnte über das Vorfach das blei machen und die Pose so ausloten bis das Vorfach auf den Boden liegt und das blei auch also ca. 25cm oder so ja und das ist das gleiche wie die normale Blei montage nur eben mit Pose was meint ihr?


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

hmm.. irgindwie bekomme ich jetzt lust auf Festblei- so ein 10 cm-Vorfach dazu- hoffe mal dass der erste Carp sich am Maul hakt und nicht am A**** oder sonst wo^^

so eine Angel mit pose und Haar, eine mit Festblei, und eine mit stinknormalem Haken... Probieren, probieren, probieren... bis es klappt 
werde die Woche mal füttern und dann WE fishen vielleicht auch früher- werde dann berichten!
jedenfalls vielen dank für die Beiträge!


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

@KaiAllround
das würd natürlich gehen aber nen sinn hat es auch nicht wirklich- man erreicht damit nur dass du kleine Zupfer an der Pose nicht siehst , nur nen richtigen Run!


----------



## KaiAllround (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Haarmontage an der Pose*

Naja wenn die Pose abzieht das ist : SAU GEIL Ja aber angle auch lieber grund aber auch Pose...


----------

